# A Guide to the Fallacies of Bart Ehrman



## caddy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Misquoting Truth: A Guide to the Fallacies of Bart Ehrman's "Misquoting Jesus" (Paperback) *

Amazon.com: Misquoting Truth: A Guide to the Fallacies of Bart Ehrman's "Misquoting Jesus": Books: Timothy Paul Jones

This looks interesting....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good!  I could have used that when I was taking his NT class at UNC.


----------



## Davidius (Jun 20, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Looks good!  I could have used that when I was taking his NT class at UNC.


----------



## caddy (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought so...

Was thinking of you Andrew when I came across it...


----------



## caddy (Oct 30, 2007)

More on: Bart Ehrman

Probe Ministries - THIS WEEK'S PROGRAM: "Bart Ehrman's Complaint"


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah, yes, Bart Ehrman. How can a nice boy like him go from Moody Bible Institute, to Wheaton, to Princeton, to heresy, to agnosticism??? A VERY sad story. I purchased Jones' "Misquoting Truth" last month and it looks quite good.


----------



## clstamper (Oct 31, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Ah, yes, Bart Ehrman. How can a nice boy like him go from Moody Bible Institute, to Wheaton, to Princeton, to heresy, to agnosticism???



This sounds like the plot of Martin Gardner's anti-Christian novel, "The Flight of Peter Fromm." It's about a confused Moody kid who goes off to seminary and gets sucked into liberal rubbish.


----------

